
Ask HN: Can average programmers create great startups? - FahadUddin92
I am a pretty average programmer but I have a great passion of building startups. I have a degree in CS. I am fascinated by the startups build at YC. They have amazing tech. I am 26. I can work to improve my skills but probably not reach the level of competency other developers have. Can I start a startup now and still be able to compete with others?
======
cimmanom
Yes. Startup success requires technology, of course.

But what gives you the edge isn’t having the best code. It’s building quickly,
finding product-market fit, and masterfully marketing a good-enough product.

~~~
CM30
This 100%. Technology is nice and all, but success is about answering people's
problems, not about the technical details of how you do that.

In fact, I'd say a good 50% of startups (or more) now fail because they put
all their focus on the tech and have no idea how to get normal people to use
their product. You can see it all the time with 'alternatives' to sites like
Facebook/Twitter/Reddit/YouTube/whatever. Oh joy, you're using a blockchain
with machine learning technology written with the latest JavaScript framework.
And? Who cares, no one's using your damn site because it's got nothing
worthwhile on it. Focus on building a community, not an engineering team.

So yeah, an average programmer can create a great startup. They just need to
focus on getting people to use their service or product rather than coding a
fancy one.

